# Micro SD, SD-HC, SD-XC differences explained.



## k0rnh0li0

Great stuff. Now how does this apply to when someone takes a picture or is this just transfering files from the SD card?


----------



## eflyguy

Depending on the camera, a faster card means less time before you can snap a second picture.
..a


----------



## k0rnh0li0

ah so you can do a frame my frame picture taken without i guess losing clarity of the file because of it being stored fast.

yeah its always depends on the end-user but great explanation.


----------



## mr soft

Good points + rep








Original post updated with applications for Speed Class.
Also added class 6


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Never heard of SD-XC before... awesome.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eflyguy* 
Depending on the camera, a faster card means less time before you can snap a second picture.
..a

Don't most cameras have an internal memory buffer?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Don't most cameras have an internal memory buffer?

yes, but if shooting in continuous it will fill up faster if the images are being written out to a slower card. You might be able to shoot 20 frames continuous with a fast card as the buffer becomes available again quicker, but if your card is slow you might only make it to 15 frames before the buffer is filled and you have to drop some frames.

(hope this makes sense...)


----------



## eflyguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Don't most cameras have an internal memory buffer?

Yup, but unless you're in continuous mode, it won't allow another pic to be taken unless it's finished writing from that buffer out to storage - at least with the 2 Sony's, 1 Fuji, 1 Pentax, and finally 4 different Canon's I've owned.
..a


----------



## jbird2383

Great Post!! helpful, clear, concise, and organized. Reason why I am looking because I am purchasing a new card at 32GB and HC is limited to 32GB and will be eventually replaced by XC.


----------



## nleksan

I believe SD-XC means Secure Digital - eXtended Capacity...


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I believe SD-XC means Secure Digital - eXtended Capacity...


Yes mate, not sure what I was thinking of , maybe batteries, either way good spot and thanks for the flashback.


----------

